# Cibaria Soap Supply



## cmzaha (Jun 16, 2014)

Once again I am so happy I found this company in Riverside, CA. Anyone that lives in proximity of Cibaria really should give them a try and do a will call, it saves so much money. They are wonderful to work with and I find it is better to send an email with an order and will call for cash. Sometimes a suprise discount shows up, depending on the order. Just picked up 217 lbs and was pleasently suprised  :razz:


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice! Riverside is quite a drive for me in Fresno but you make it sound like they would be worth the trip.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 16, 2014)

jules92207 said:


> Nice! Riverside is quite a drive for me in Fresno but you make it sound like they would be worth the trip.


 
If you are ever down this way it could be worth a trip.


----------

